# Critique please?



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

(Sorry about the lighting. He is dark black)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

I really like crowntail and this one is amazing


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

His caudal rays look a little randomly spaced, but other than that to my novice eye he looks pretty good.


----------

